# Internal DNS resolver



## freebuser (Sep 21, 2015)

Hi,
I have an internal network with FreeBSD server with nginx and other programs running inside jails.
I used to use Netgear DGN2200v3 router for internet connection and with the recent upgrade to NBN (Australian fiber network) I tried to use the Belkin AC1750DB (F9J1108v2), but the local websites which resolved without changing the host files in my PC and phones stopped working anymore.
When I tried to access internal website from phone (WiFi) it only displaying the router page, where it was resolving properly to the internal website with Netgear).

When I use Technicolor TG797n (supplied by the ISP) the name resolving properly - same as before with Netgear.

My questions are:
1. Why Belkin router does not resolve IP's based on the domain names?
2. What other Gigabit routers which are proved to be resolving domain names internally (same as Netgear and Technicolor above).

All domain names are registered in Domain Registration (public domains).

Thanks in advance.


----------

